# Nicest expat nations?



## KhwaamLap (Feb 29, 2008)

OK, we have had threads about how ashamed we are with some expats/tourists and it has turned into some nations being singled out. How about turning this on its head. 

From experience, what nations do you think are consistantly the nicest expats in Thailand.

I would vote for two. Canadians and Japanese. Both have always come across as friendly, polite and chatty.


----------



## King Silk (Feb 25, 2009)

Agreed KL.......South Koreans are usually nice too. Oh! And the Polynesians !


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2009)

I think the nicest ones are the ones you don't notice. So I only know who they are not! They usually come from small insignificant countries that don't take themselves seriously, have been easily conquered several times, are too tiny for anyone else to speak their language, their inhabitants haven't got a chip on their shoulders about race/skin colour, and don't think everyone else should follow their religion.

Unfortunately that rules out a big chunk of the world's population and those left are so few and far between you rarely meet them. If there's one in the bar you probably won't know it because the Brits, Yanks and Ozzies are having a drunk and obnoxious talent competition and you can't hear anyone else speak.


----------



## KhwaamLap (Feb 29, 2008)

frogblogger said:


> I think the nicest ones are the ones you don't notice. So I only know who they are not! They usually come from small insignificant countries that don't take themselves seriously, have been easily conquered several times, are too tiny for anyone else to speak their language, their inhabitants haven't got a chip on their shoulders about race/skin colour, and don't think everyone else should follow their religion.
> 
> Unfortunately that rules out a big chunk of the world's population and those left are so few and far between you rarely meet them. If there's one in the bar you probably won't know it because the Brits, Yanks and Ozzies are having a drunk and obnoxious talent competition and you can't hear anyone else speak.


hahaha that made me laugh


----------



## Serendipity2 (Feb 22, 2009)

KhwaamLap said:


> OK, we have had threads about how ashamed we are with some expats/tourists and it has turned into some nations being singled out. How about turning this on its head.
> 
> From experience, what nations do you think are consistantly the nicest expats in Thailand.
> 
> I would vote for two. Canadians and Japanese. Both have always come across as friendly, polite and chatty.



KhwaamLap,

I would agree that the Canadians and Japanese are least likely to offend but the Japanese as chatty?  

Serendipity2


----------



## KhwaamLap (Feb 29, 2008)

Serendipity2 said:


> KhwaamLap,
> 
> I would agree that the Canadians and Japanese are least likely to offend but the Japanese as chatty?
> 
> Serendipity2


Not when they're in groups, granted. I find that they do chat, the ones that know English, if they are on their own. I was at the old palace in Ayuttaya and sat on a bench. A Japanese man (about 60 or so) was waiting for his family to checkout the palace (as was I) and he asked me if I was American or British. We chated for about an hour on nothing in particular until our families emerged. We said bye and went on our way. So, I think they can be chatty, but they do tend to clump to gether and then, well, they are almost inpenatrable.


----------



## Marine (Apr 12, 2009)

Japanese and Australian.


----------



## Serendipity2 (Feb 22, 2009)

KhwaamLap said:


> Not when they're in groups, granted. I find that they do chat, the ones that know English, if they are on their own. I was at the old palace in Ayuttaya and sat on a bench. A Japanese man (about 60 or so) was waiting for his family to checkout the palace (as was I) and he asked me if I was American or British. We chated for about an hour on nothing in particular until our families emerged. We said bye and went on our way. So, I think they can be chatty, but they do tend to clump to gether and then, well, they are almost inpenatrable.



KhwaamLap,

You're right - in a group, Japanese area very reticent speaking to others outside of their "group" but outside of the group, when by themselves, they're delightful to talk with. 

Serendidpity2


----------



## Rod007 (Jan 7, 2009)

I am not too sure about the nicest nationals but for sure I am one of the nicest individuals on the planet if not the nicest 

and .... surprise surprise I was divorced by my ex-wife on the grounds that I was too chatty


----------



## kalpattaya (Apr 14, 2009)

I used to be very happy when i was in China! My best friend there was from Tanzania!


----------



## Danny-boy (Dec 28, 2008)

I am convinced there are good and bad in all nations, over the years especially when traveling a lot you realise the human being is capable of many things, one being kind, friendly helpful, cheerfull as well as all the opposites.


----------



## King Silk (Feb 25, 2009)

kalpattaya said:


> I used to be very happy when i was in China! My best friend there was from Tanzania!


My ex-wife is from Tanzania..........Welcome to the Forum old bean.
Nice lot here. Not like some other Forums I have been in........


----------



## KhwaamLap (Feb 29, 2008)

Danny-boy said:


> I am convinced there are good and bad in all nations, over the years especially when traveling a lot you realise the human being is capable of many things, one being kind, friendly helpful, cheerfull as well as all the opposites.


Sure, I agree. Unfortunatly its the 'bad' that we notice and some Nation's seem to export their 'bad' far more than others. I guess the richer the country the more dross we get, simply as a numbers thing - a lot of Brits and Americans here, most are great (like me ) but the a-holes give us a bad name. Some countries just do not seem to export louts, maybe their louts just can't afford the plane ticket????


----------

